# brembo caliper from evoVIII help!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## The_Shining (Nov 15, 2010)

:banghead: Is it possible to run a 334mm R32 rotors(or any others) with my mitsubishi lancer evoVIII calipers? If so
where can I purchase caliper brackets to adapt my evoVIII calipers to an 334mm rotor?


----------



## The_Shining (Nov 15, 2010)

help/// help


----------



## aceinthesky (Aug 28, 2010)

good question i'm wondering the same?


----------



## The_Shining (Nov 15, 2010)

i was looking at the audi s4 it look close may fit !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josemabad (Oct 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Evo's disks is a 12".... a 334 diameter wouldn't be too much of a radius increase but what about thickness?


Anyways, no body that I have ever known makes a bracket for you to mount em... probably custom brkt is in your future.


----------



## bacon motorsport (Jul 9, 2005)

if you figure out a way to mount them, i can sell you a set of calipers.


----------



## josemabad (Oct 19, 2010)

bacon motorsport said:


> if you figure out a way to mount them, i can sell you a set of calipers.


Hey duke, he has the calipers thats why he's asking...:screwy:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

josemabad said:


> Hey duke, he has the calipers thats why he's asking...:screwy:


He's a dumbass, _that's_ why he's asking. 
I think it's a foregone conclusion that nobody sells parts that allow you to bolt Mitsubishi calipers on VWs.


----------



## josemabad (Oct 19, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> He's a dumbass, _that's_ why he's asking.
> I think it's a foregone conclusion that nobody sells parts that allow you to bolt Mitsubishi calipers on VWs.


ok


----------



## The_Shining (Nov 15, 2010)

any one know were or hoo can custom make the braket i need ???????ic:


----------



## rodgti1.8t (May 11, 2004)

get some measurements together and visit your local machine shop that has a "cnc" milling machine and have them custom made...good luck.


----------



## The_Shining (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks men that's a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi friend I found this thread and I will like to share some info and do the math for you. 

The story is like this:
VW Golf R32 MK4 uses 334x32mm front rotors with 42/42 2pot sliding calipers.
Mitsubishi Evo8 uses Brembo 4pot fixed (40/46mm) front calipers with a 320x32mm front rotors.

If you do the math you will get that:
OEM MK4 GTI brake balance is aprox. 72/27% Fr/Rr

With Evo8 Fr calipers/R32 front rotors and OEM rear GTI brakes you will get that:
OEM brake balance will be moved to aprox. 80/20% Fr/Rr,
OEM brake force will upgraded by aprox. 18.35%,
and you will increase brake pedal travel as much as 15.5% due to the use of bigger front caliper pistons.

As a comparison an MK4 R32 uses the same 23.8mm bore master cylinder as others MK4 1.8T/VR6 cars. Also MK4 R32 uses 42/42mm sliding 2xpot calipers with an OEM brake distribution of almost 75/25% but with a great increased clamping power.

My advice is you can use those calipers with the adecuate bracket (clearance) but you will need to upgrade rear brakes too to avoid upset too much braking dynamics. And pedal travel will be increased a little and you will need to stay with it.

I hope it will help you with your ideas.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

elio said:


> Hi friend I found this thread and I will like to share some info and do the math for you.
> 
> The story is like this:
> VW Golf R32 MK4 uses 334x32mm front rotors with 42/42 2pot sliding calipers.
> ...


 I don't want to call you out, but I think your source of information is not trust worthy. The method is not consistent... to properly compare you would need to understand the friction input to properly calculate brake gain difference... post this thread and we'll get to the bottom of that


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

GTijoejoe said:


> I don't want to call you out, but I think your source of information is not trust worthy. The method is not consistent... to properly compare you would need to understand the friction input to properly calculate brake gain difference... post this thread and we'll get to the bottom of that


 Friend I understand you. You are totally right, friction input can vastly affect the brake bias, distribution and clamping power, but my idea was to only supply some data to compare without going too deep in the calculation. I can include other variables in my spreadsheet like coef of friction, brake pedal ratio, wheels sizes, MC bore size and others, just want to obtain a generic comparison data. I do not want to confuse you, just to show you aprox how that brake setup can work. Sorry to post that info.


----------

